# Elite military unit's blueprints for new HQ found in trash can



## Panzer Grenadier (20 Mar 2008)

Thought this would catch someones attention.

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=a6c9fc28-8ffb-4d32-a31a-5ffacd713bb8

[MODS if this topic already exists - delete this.]


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Mar 2008)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> Thought this would catch someones attention.
> 
> http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=a6c9fc28-8ffb-4d32-a31a-5ffacd713bb8
> 
> [MODS if this topic already exists - delete this.]



Unbelievable. I wonder  where other copies of these plans could be?


----------



## Pte.Butt (20 Mar 2008)

Well would you look at that. 
 I guess someone screwed up pretty bad, lets just hope the blueprints never reached the wrong hands.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Mar 2008)

ButtA said:
			
		

> Well would you look at that.
> I guess someone screwed up pretty bad, lets just hope the blueprints never reached the wrong hands.



"Anthony Salloum, an analyst with the Rideau Institute, the left-leaning Ottawa think-tank."

Too late.

Midget


----------



## Fusaki (20 Mar 2008)

> I guess someone screwed up pretty bad, lets just hope the blueprints never reached the wrong hands.





> "Anthony Salloum, an analyst with the Rideau Institute, the left-leaning Ottawa think-tank."



What are the odds, eh? An employee of the Rideau Institute just happens to be rooting through a Bank St garbage can that just happens to contain classified documents that would embarrass the military... I hate the come off as the kind of guy who wears a tinfoil hat, but I feel like there's something really shifty about this.

Or maybe its just aluminum pot syndrome...


----------



## Weinie (20 Mar 2008)

It get's better. The _*one*_ set of blueprints he picks out of many, just "happen" to be the ones for the CJIRU.

   The journalist and Mr. Salloum should get together again, and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (20 Mar 2008)

Got me to thinking.
How many terrorist do we have working as Geotechs in our military?

I'm a proud wearer of my tin foil hat,cause if I've thought about it....so have they.


----------



## KevinB (20 Mar 2008)

Less terrorist -- more leakers to outside sources - presumably for reasons other than terrorism...


[tinfoil]
  Of course if I where at DHTC -- and I did not want to get potentially moved to Trenton with the NBCD coy (now the "elite" JIRU)  and "Advanced Land Warfare Cell" (CABC by another name again) something like this in a dumpster is perfect 
[/tinfoil]


----------



## Kiwi99 (20 Mar 2008)

I agree, of all the people that walked past this garbage can, it was this individual from the Rideau institute that decided to have a look.  Way to conveniant for me to believe.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2008)

[sarcasm] Yep, because I *always* root in trash cans looking for important documents.   :  Maybe they'll find the Somalia papers too. [/sarcasm]

Oops, found this statement: "The 26 blueprints were contained in one of seven defense ministry files that a passer-by found *on top of garbage bags* on an Ottawa street."  at Yahoo news  But still, figure the odds.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Mar 2008)

I bet that we are so cunning, that someone planted these fake plans to draw the bad guys off our scent. The REAL secret unit is actually holed up in an abandoned elementary school in rural Saskatchewan.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Mar 2008)

Hey guys I've been fitted with a tin foil hockey helmet.....zinnnnnggg.....


----------



## garb811 (20 Mar 2008)

Personally I find it hilarious that "Defence Expert" Steven Staples didn't have a clue what the JNBCD Coy was.

I was going to post a long rant about why this is a trivial security concern but, I'm sorry, this is Walter Mitty shit.  Next thing we know the Rideau Institute is going to be getting it's scoops and scandals via walking past a rock in a park and having the info downloaded onto their PDA...   

David P., if you're reading this, I'm surprised you fell for it too.   :


----------



## Dissident (20 Mar 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Personally I find it hilarious that "Defence Expert" Steven Staples didn't have a clue what the JNBCD Coy was.



Ouch.


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2008)

Well, blueprints are numbered.
Check out it's serial number and have a chat with the winner who has/had the lucky number.

pert simple really!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Mar 2008)

Weinie said:
			
		

> It get's better. The _*one*_ set of blueprints he picks out of many, just "happen" to be the ones for the CJIRU.



http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=a6c9fc28-8ffb-4d32-a31a-5ffacd713bb8


> Each page is marked "National Defence, Project No. IE070599, NBCD Company, 8 Wing, Trenton, *electrical site plan*."


My guess is the other rolls of plans would have been for the same project but marked for other elements of the design such as, Architectural, Structural, Civil, Electrical, Mechanical, Plumbing, Landscaping.


----------



## AffLicTioN (20 Mar 2008)

I couldn't get the link to work so i found a different one for anyone interested.

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=389174


----------



## blacktriangle (20 Mar 2008)

Inside job anyone? Geo is that what you're thinking? I also love the part where the RI man states that he only took one out of 6 or 7, thus insinuating that the others could be in the hands of enemies. 

For all we know, there was only 1, and it might have been leaked to him. It makes for all too convenient of a sh*tstorm.

EDIT: Mark thanks for sharing


----------



## MarkOttawa (20 Mar 2008)

Mr ******** also posted about this at his blog (actually worth reading as to how the find was handled, with his help); a wonderful excerpt:
http://communities.canada.com/ottawacitizen/blogs/defencewatch/default.aspx


> ...
> At that point I thought this was all some kind of practical joke being played me. Two of DND’s biggest critics had the blueprints for special operations command’s new Canadian Joint Incident Response Unit (which used to be called the Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Defence Company) installation and they had no clue whatsoever what they were looking at.
> 
> I jokingly berated Mr. Staples for pulling my chain on what I thought was an elaborate stunt…. but he said he didn’t know what on earth I was talking about. He was so preoccupied with his press conference set for today that I don’t think even by the end of the day he had fully comprehended what was in his hands.
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2008)

Having lived on almost every type of Base the CF has, over the years, I have found that Canadians as a whole have no sense or understanding of Secuity.  The attitudes of Canadians towards Security matters has not improved over the years.  I could not believe my ears back in the 1980's when DND announced that many Canadian Forces Bases would go to an "OPEN BASE POLICY".  Unfriggingbelievable!

This case is just another chapter in the story.  We have already had the "Classified Docs" on a laptop in the backseat of a car outside of a Leafs Game story.   :


----------



## Yrys (20 Mar 2008)

Probe looks into military blueprints found in trash , CTV.ca News Staff



> Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day says he's launched a probe to find out how blueprints for a new military counterterrorism unit ended up in a downtown
> Ottawa garbage can -- in an area with no defence department buildings in close proximity.
> 
> The Ottawa Citizen reported on Thursday that a local couple found seven rolls of 26 blueprints -- stamped with Department of Defence markings and dated March 5,
> ...



Link

Even them being rejected, there must be some deductions one can make about the real ones...


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I could not believe my ears back in the 1980's when DND announced that many Canadian Forces Bases would go to an "OPEN BASE POLICY".  Unfriggingbelievable!



That would be the 'reduce the costs required to run a base by making it an open base' policy. Oh, and by the way, make it more vulnerable to attack. Madness. 

We have seen the enemy and he is us.


----------



## sgf (21 Mar 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> What are the odds, eh? An employee of the Rideau Institute just happens to be rooting through a Bank St garbage can that just happens to contain classified documents that would embarrass the military... I hate the come off as the kind of guy who wears a tinfoil hat, but I feel like there's something really shifty about this.
> 
> Or maybe its just aluminum pot syndrome...



Why would anyone try to divert this to the person that found the documents, instead of wondering why the company that tossed them out, did that? Lets hope this company doesnt get any more business from DND.


----------



## geo (21 Mar 2008)

From what I have read it would appear that when they were in the design / construction phase, DND or Supply and services sent out the plans to a number of engineering firms under a request for proposal.  The engineering firm that has it's offices where the plans were found were invited to tender.  Not sure if their tender was rejected or if they even bothered to submit.  1 or 2 years later, they tossed the old blueprints.  Why?  Probably cause no one told em to dispose securely.

I believe it.... a lot of people don,t have a clue on security matters.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Mar 2008)

Precontract Building plans, elite unit or not, are only plans to just another building...

Just because this could be CJIRU or even possibly "gasp" JTF2's new building in Trenton makes the news sensational enough to be worthy of MSM attention. So what if you know what the inside of the building MAY look like when it is done, it is the people inside of it and what they do that makes the unit special.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Mar 2008)

I've been watching this gongshow on the news the last little bit.......

I'm sorry but i have to report that i need a tinfoil hat. The fact that this was "found" by this individual ( tied to you-know-who) is just too much to pass off as coincidence.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (22 Mar 2008)

Got my tin foil hat from here, show's you how to make one yourself http://zapatopi.net/afdb/ :


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (22 Mar 2008)

I heard that tinfoil hats made one go bald.


----------

